# camber kit question?



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hey guys i really need a camber kit bad, well i saw this on ebay and i was just wondering if anyone knew if this would actually work on my 96 200sx, heres the link . . .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400922601&category=6767

thanks for the help


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Go here:

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/suspension.html

Scroll down to here:

*Eccentric Bolts for Camber Adjustment *

This is what they are - an eccentric bolt. It replaces one of the 12mm OEM strut bolts with a 10mm bolt that has a 12mm eccentric on it. One bolt will provide +/- 1° change in camber. You can use more than one bolt per side. Ingalls states that their bolts are "not for competition use."

Notice the price.

You can also get the same bolts from your local auto-supply place, _without_ having to pay $10 shipping.

Greg


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ok , so your sayin it doesnt matter its just the mm of the bolt up on the top strut tower brace thingy, so i can just get the bolts from a hardware store and my camber wont be all messed up?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I don't think you understand what these bolts do and where they go.

If you look at the top strut mount you will see that they are NOT 12mm bolts to begin with. Also, due to the method of attachment, you will also see that there is nothing to be gained by using eccentric bolts up there - it won't move!

These bolts are for the strut-to-knuckle mount.

You do NOT want cheap-o bolts here. There is a lot of stress there and if a bolt breaks, just imagine what could happen. The Ingalls bolts are grade 8 quality.

When I said you can get the same bolts at your auto supply place, I mean THE SAME BOLTS - Ingalls camber adjusters.

Imagine, also, how imprecise your method of adjustment would be if you merely installed smaller bolts. A 10mm bolt in a 12mm hole will give you 2mm of slop. How accurate do you think that's going to be? How can you possibly set the camber correctly?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ya im not really good with the whole suspension thing especially camber, so now back to my original question do you think i should get that camber kit, is it gonna work on my car and is it good quality, thanks for all your help man


----------

